# Uber says weekend drinkers give better ratings



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-charts-show-how-ubers-driver-rating-system-works-2015-2

Actually, i think it shows they give the worst ratings. Great ratings on the way to the bars though.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

You realize that article is five months old...


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

So everyone has most definetly read it and is certainly not new information for anyone and because its 5 months old means uber has changed their position?

Not sure what your getting at.

Frankly, it tells me if im in a position to take a hit in ratings i can push through the drunk hours. If i need a bump in ratings i focus on the few hours that are higher than average and perhaps drive another platform or logoff during the drunk hours.

Or i might not care and could just ignore it entirely, particularly because its 5 months old.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

My 4.73 rating says otherwise. Funny how it increases when I work days, and decreases when I work nights/weekends


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Yep, i had 4.73 early on because i worked busy hours. My 4.9 now says avoiding bars is better for my sanity and rating.

Frackin ubermarketers.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Jaredubyft said:


> So everyone has most definetly read it and is certainly not new information for anyone and because its 5 months old means uber has changed their position?
> 
> Not sure what your getting at.
> 
> ...


Nice comeback


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I enjoyed it^


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks  feeling froggy today lol


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks fot the update but I really disagree with drinkers give out better rating. Specially on a weekends.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber also says tips are included, drivers are compensated adequately and hence no need to tip, lower fares increase driver earnings and a bunch of other lies...


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Yep, thats pretty much fact as shown by their own graphic.

*reply to flameoff*


----------



## Jaredubyft (Jul 6, 2015)

Dont you know we make like 65 times the rate the workers in china make? Thats fair, right? 

Ok, maybe it is low. We should ask for a raise up to $.95 per hour


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Interesting. The email shows "below average" in red, but there's positive comments from pax below it.

Studies have shown, that when people are happy, they will tell a couple of people. But when they're pissed, they'll tell 10+ about their negative experience. I can't imagine pax aren't doing this with the comments section. Maybe if some of the bad drivers were told what they did wrong, they could fix it.

I have rated low(3-4) on a couple of occasions, but I included a comment


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

If you're going to rate a driver low (like 3 or less) you should definately leave a comment. In my opinion, low ratings from riders without any reason given should be pretty much ignored by uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

prk said:


> If you're going to rate a driver low (like 3 or less) you should definately leave a comment. In my opinion, low ratings from riders without any reason given should be pretty much ignored by uber.


I have sent comments 100% of the time I issued 1s. Uber must require riders to do the same. At least for every 1 star or else it gets removed completely from the records.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jaredubyft said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-charts-show-how-ubers-driver-rating-system-works-2015-2
> 
> Actually, i think it shows they give the worst ratings. Great ratings on the way to the bars though.


I agree. Drunk riders can barely walk, stand up let alone give a 5 star to anyone. Brb.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jaredubyft said:


> So everyone has most definetly read it and is certainly not new information for anyone and because its 5 months old means uber has changed their position?
> 
> Not sure what your getting at.
> 
> ...


When was the last time did Uber told the truth?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I stopped working nights about a month ago and guess what!? Nothing below 5 stars coming my way.


----------



## Ant (Jul 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber also says tips are included


Have they said this about anyone besides UberTAXI drivers, though? From what I read, tips are only included (or so Uber claims, according to some drivers) with UberTAXI, though with UberX and all other drivers, again, from what I've read and after having watched their most recent instruction video, they simply state, "No need to tip." So I'm curious if you've heard that that was the case or have you seen such a statement with your own eyes?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Same


Uber Kraus said:


> I stopped working nights about a month ago and guess what!? Nothing below 5 stars coming my way.


 exact observation from me. I got almost 120 straight 5 stars until I worked a night and faced the reality: 2 1 stars! How much f-d up this is? Why the night brings the worst in people? Alcohol and drugs is possibly the main reason.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Same
> 
> exact observation from me. I got almost 120 straight 5 stars until I worked a night and faced the reality: 2 1 stars! How much f-d up this is? Why the night brings the worst in people? Alcohol and drugs is possibly the main reason.


Dunno.. The bad ratings for me seem to come before they get drunk too...


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Jaredubyft said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-charts-show-how-ubers-driver-rating-system-works-2015-2
> 
> Actually, i think it shows they give the worst ratings. Great ratings on the way to the bars though.


How does someone who's eyes are blurred and speech is so slurred that can't confirm the address they Want
Find 5 star button? 2 stars looks like 4 stars, 5 stars Looks like a Huge Pink.ELEPHANT....!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I DO NOT BELEIVE IN UBER'S STATMENT


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I deal strickly with drunks and have no issue with my ratings. I really do not see the big issues with them. Most are overly thankful to get a safe ride home.


----------

